

Short and curlies - Samuel_Michon
http://daringfireball.net/2003/02/short_and_curlies

======
Samuel_Michon
I submitted this link because I just came across it and I found it to be still
relevant in 2013. The article is from 2003, ten years a go.

I use Markdown and Textile on a daily basis and Textpattern is still my go-to
CMS for small to medium sized sites. Textpattern is very light-weight and easy
to understand for anyone who knows HTML. I can make static HTML pages into
dynamic sites much quicker with Textpattern than with Drupal or Wordpress. All
articles are saved in MySQL, but the CMS handles heavy traffic extremely well.
It really deserves more attention than it has.

[http://textpattern.com](http://textpattern.com)

